# Photos of aquaria in your home



## locus

We spend so much time focusing on perfecting and photographing our aquascapes, but I'm curious to see the environments surrounding the planted tanks we work so hard to show off here. Where do you view your tanks from? Do you have a favourite chair to sit in and watch your fish?

Keen to see the ways that people have integrated their planted masterpieces with their decor!

This is a thread to post photos of your tanks within the environment of your home/office/whatever. 

I'll go first with the two tanks in my living room. I use a bookshelf for the 45P and Mini-M tanks I've got set up here. It works quite well and I can observe them both from either the sofa or my (replica) Eames lounge chair.

A few things I need to sort out - cabling and power boards are a bit messy and I should probably attach them to the wall to the side of the shelves with drip loops. Looking at these pics I realise that I also really need to clean my inlet and outlet pipes!


----------



## mot

Love it. The nice clean lines and the functionality of the room. I bet you wish that AC unit wasn't there.

Here is my office.


----------



## locus

mot said:


> Love it. The nice clean lines and the functionality of the room. I bet you wish that AC unit wasn't there.
> 
> Here is my office.


You have no idea how much I hate that AC unit (except on hot summer days here when it's over 40C/104F). I want to replace it with a more modern split system in a better location at some point .

Does your tank ever distract you from working in your office? 

Your tank looks a little psychedelic


----------



## Opare

Haha I actually have a similar setup to yours. Bookshelf, orchid and turntable. But the turntable is currently missing the rest of the parts of the system, and no tanks are currently being run... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## filipem

Front foyer at home.


----------



## mot

Locus, it never distracts because i normally face away from it. Just when i need a break i spin the chair.

The tank looks very psychedelic because it has been photoshopped So its obscured as it will be entered in contests this year.

Filipem, you need an odd number of guitars and then arrange them in iwagumi style on the wall.


----------



## houseofcards

Good thread, those are some nice setups that enhance their surroundings. I don't have to many pics of my setups, showing other parts of the house, but I'll contribute these two small ones (not currently setup anymore.) One was in the pantry/kitchen area and the other is in the bedroom. I'm working on one in the mancave, but have been distracted of late and I keep putting it off.


----------



## WaterLife

Nice tanks @mot

What's the triple monitor set up for? You a gamer?


@houseofcards haha, I really like that tiny cube with the giant "sun" right above it 
Any algae issues in there?


----------



## mot

WaterLife said:


> Nice tanks @mot
> 
> What's the triple monitor set up for? You a gamer?


I wish it was for fun but it is for work. I do a lot of server administration. Though I do play the occasional game.


----------



## mistuhmarc

These scapes make me extremely jealous that I've never able to keep up something super clean like these scapes. It gives me motivation .


----------



## houseofcards

WaterLife said:


> @houseofcards haha, I really like that tiny cube with the giant "sun" right above it
> Any algae issues in there?


It really was like a little "Sun". It was an 13w or 18w CF bulb on a 0.5 gallon candlestick holder, with the displacement was probably only around .25 gallons. 

I think it was only on for a few hours a day. The plants did really well and there wasn't an algae problem.


----------



## PlantedRich

I have two types of tanks. There are the work tanks where I let the fish breed and growout. Those are in a backroom pretty much out of sight and few pictures taken. The tank I like most is in a formal dining room that gets little use but does make a nice place to watch fish as it is open to a living area where I have my morning coffee. 
At first I thought of building into the wall but I've never really liked the permanent nature of those. When I came across the tank at a bargain price and wondered how to make something out of the "sow ear", I came up with building a different type stand and canopy than most I had built. 
I wanted to have a "built-in" look without doing the real deal. I also wanted to cover the corners of the tank and top trim. The canopy is a single piece which lifts off if I wanted to move it. Then there is a "surround" piece that fits over the corners and down to the stand. It can all be lifted off a piece at a time when moving. It serves me and the fish very well except for one major problem! There are large windows in front and to the side which make very hard to get a good picture without lots of reflections. I really like it when I dim the lights and set to watch them all begin to calm down. 

This is what I came up with:


----------



## Christophe

Here's a couple of phone shots. I need to get out the Big Boy camera...


----------



## bereninga

Love this thread! This is such a great idea. It's so interesting to see what surrounds these gorgeous little ecosystems we love to maintain. Here's mine:


----------



## WaterLife

@bereninga Very nice! Got more up-close pics of the scapes? They look great


----------



## bereninga

WaterLife said:


> @bereninga Very nice! Got more up-close pics of the scapes? They look great


Thanks! They're in my journals (in my signature). But here are the inks to posts w/ photos in them:

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/9004705-post71.html

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/8985129-post68.html

I'm actually going to be taking down my Fluval Edge soon for a new tank. I just can't take that little hole at the top anymore! Hehe

Can't wait to see other people's tank spaces!


----------



## II Knucklez II

Awesome I have always wanted to see how people have their tanks at home.

I just moved into my house a few months ago so it's not done yet and I am currently sinking drift wood for a 180g discus tank (don't have canopy on right now) so it's not set up yet but here's what I got so far.

































Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 using Tapatalk


----------



## RWaters

mistuhmarc said:


> These scapes make me extremely jealous that I've never able to keep up something super clean like these scapes. It gives me motivation .


Personally, I'm feeling like I'll never be able to keep my scapes *or my house* that super clean! :help::hihi:


----------



## PlantedRich

It's funny sometimes, how we each feel about looking at what others have done. I had a job which required me to go through other people's houses and it always drove my wife a bit insane. She was doing custom décor and her thing was what others were doing to decorate while my interest was pretty much just the mechanical stuff. That left her asking me what colors were used, etc. and I was used to walking through a house twenty times and never noting anything like that. 
Some will see these pictures and notice the plants, some will notice the fish and some may only see the guitars on the wall or the pets on the floor. 

My first thought when looking at one group of pictures is likely to be way off the norm! I checked the shelf and thought about earthquakes and having things fall off on those pretty tanks!


----------



## Doogy262

bereninga ,very nice but at my age i would be terrified of dropping something from the book shelf lol


----------



## bereninga

Doogy262 said:


> bereninga ,very nice but at my age i would be terrified of dropping something from the book shelf lol


Thanks, it's a good thing I have a trusty step ladder.



PlantedRich said:


> My first thought when looking at one group of pictures is likely to be way off the norm! I checked the shelf and thought about earthquakes and having things fall off on those pretty tanks!


Luckily, not many earthquakes happen in New York City, so I'm not too worried about that.


----------



## gbb0330

this is my setup, i made the stand, should have bought a bigger fish tank.


----------



## Doogy262

gbb0330 said:


> this is my setup, i made the stand, should have bought a bigger fish tank.


Never to late 1.00 gallon sale is on ...


----------



## II Knucklez II

PlantedRich said:


> It's funny sometimes, how we each feel about looking at what others have done. I had a job which required me to go through other people's houses and it always drove my wife a bit insane. She was doing custom décor and her thing was what others were doing to decorate while my interest was pretty much just the mechanical stuff. That left her asking me what colors were used, etc. and I was used to walking through a house twenty times and never noting anything like that.
> Some will see these pictures and notice the plants, some will notice the fish and some may only see the guitars on the wall or the pets on the floor.
> 
> My first thought when looking at one group of pictures is likely to be way off the norm! I checked the shelf and thought about earthquakes and having things fall off on those pretty tanks!


lol same here in Miami we don't get earthquakes :grin2::grin2:


----------



## PlantedRich

Modern technologies can do wonders when we're not looking. There were never earthquakes in Kansas, Oklahoma or North Texas until they developed fracking. Just think, there might be oil and gas in your neighborhood sooner than you think!


----------



## II Knucklez II

PlantedRich said:


> Modern technologies can do wonders when we're not looking. There were never earthquakes in Kansas, Oklahoma or North Texas until they developed fracking. Just think, there might be oil and gas in your neighborhood sooner than you think!


Very true that's a huge problem now!

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 using Tapatalk


----------



## d33pVI

View from my front door:


----------



## AquaAurora

gbb0330 said:


> this is my setup, i made the stand, should have bought a bigger fish tank.


love the wild vine taking over the room!


d33pVI said:


> View from my front door:


Nice view. I'd slap a lot of riparium plants on top to fill in some of that empty wall specie, but that's just me. I'm surprised the stand is not the same stain/look as the doorway/archway/staircase railing.


----------



## Cheetah2

This 40B tank replaced the TV, and it fits flush with the built in cabinet. The hoses have been relocated to the rear since this photo. It's still a work-in-progress (4 mo old).


----------



## AquaAurora

Cheetah2 said:


> This 40B tank replaced the TV, and it fits flush with the built in cabinet. The hoses have been relocated to the rear since this photo. It's still a work-in-progress (4 mo old).


Ooo is that a bangal I see? I'm surprised they aren't facing the tank.


----------



## Cheetah2

AquaAurora said:


> Ooo is that a bangal I see? I'm surprised they aren't facing the tank.


Yup, that's a Bengal. Both cats ignored the fish tanks after the initial curiosity passed.


----------



## Animanganime

Holy moly you guys/girls live in some nice and spacious homes 
Wonderful job everybody, this thread is so refreshing and informative


----------



## houseofcards

Found another one, this is actual a little pico I had in my office for a while.


----------



## bereninga

houseofcards said:


> Found another one, this is actual a little pico I had in my office for a while.


Niiice, it's hard to tell the size of this one. Does it even have a filter or heater?


----------



## houseofcards

Thanks, it's only 0.9G with nothing in it, no heater, no filter. It was sold as a Marina Cubus, but I got rid of the stock light and cover. I remember doing a couple water changes a week with an airline hose. With the rock and sand it's probably like 0.4G or something.


----------



## tapwater

Gonna see if my pictures go through - might be too large


----------



## rebelbuck1993

here is a photo of mine walking down the hallway to my dining room/kitchen its not the best as i have been working a lot and moved around for work so i didn't get to finish what i wanted but that will change in the next week or two.







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Seetide

Mine started as just a plant tank, but the plants seem to be slowly taking over the office!


----------



## AquaAurora

Seetide said:


> Mine started as just a plant tank, but the plants seem to be slowly taking over the office!


Those palms and pothos above the tank are going to turn into monsters in a few years. My neatha bella palm is 24"+ and my largest pothos root I had to cut as ti was too huge, being near 40 FEET and the vine it thicker than your thumb!!


----------



## locus

Seetide said:


> Mine started as just a plant tank, but the plants seem to be slowly taking over the office!


Yes! I was hoping to see something like this... Why just stick to the confines of your aquarium? I think it really helps tie everything in the room together when you combine planted aquaria with terrestrial house plants.


----------



## rebelbuck1993

rebelbuck1993 said:


> here is a photo of mine walking down the hallway to my dining room/kitchen its not the best as i have been working a lot and moved around for work so i didn't get to finish what i wanted but that will change in the next week or two.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]


and i just rescaped last night so i can sell a bunch of crypts and swords







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Bobioden

Fluvial 2.6 Spec 3 in my Living Room.


----------



## locus

Finally got my home office all set up how I want it, so here's some pics of my other Mini-M in there. Trimmed a week or so ago so it's not looking too pretty, but you get the idea.


----------



## R|M|D Photography

Crappy cell pic and it's of my reef tank right after I set it up and before I added the second light. I don't have full room shots of the planted tanks yet.


----------



## patfat

locus said:


> Finally got my home office all set up how I want it, so here's some pics of my other Mini-M in there. Trimmed a week or so ago so it's not looking too pretty, but you get the idea.



the most high tech futuristic set up I have ever seen!! how awesome!! all the stainless and clear glass!! damn amazing!!


----------



## bereninga

So glad this thread has been revived!


----------



## NotCousteau

Beautiful tanks and homes!


----------



## DW Sites

Wow!
Very nice people!

My older daughter graduates this year and is going to school in Seattle.
When she decides to move out on here own, I plan to set up a nice office / man cave in her room.

We have a very small house.
So I won't embarrass myself by posting a pic of where mine is located. Nothing exciting to see.
Never been big decorator's.


----------



## KC1994

locus said:


> Finally got my home office all set up how I want it, so here's some pics of my other Mini-M in there. Trimmed a week or so ago so it's not looking too pretty, but you get the idea.




Very nice! I'm guessing you are not in the US?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MtAnimals

DW Sites said:


> Wow!
> Very nice people!
> 
> My older daughter graduates this year and is going to school in Seattle.
> When she decides to move out on here own, I plan to set up a nice office / man cave in her room.
> 
> We have a very small house.
> So I won't embarrass myself by posting a pic of where mine is located. Nothing exciting to see.
> Never been big decorator's.


so glad you posted this....We have a tiny cluttered house as well.I'd have more tanks but there's no where to put them,lol.


----------



## Greggz

DIY Stand and Canopy. Location is my home office.


----------

